# The scoop on deadly bags (with pics)



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

There seems to be a lot of guys on here with questions the last few weeks about the deadly bags and how they accomidate the sillosocks so I thought I would post up some pics so every can SEE how it sets up. Nobody wants to buy a $50 bag untill they know that it will work for them, so hear is the deal. I have about 1100 sillosock feeders and about 175 deadlys with heads. I can fit all of this into 6 deadly bags...(I think) still packing them in. 60 deadlys with heads per bag and a little over 300 sillosock feeders per bag. In the pics I have 280 decoys in the bag, as you can see you can get some more in there. Shooteminthelips, posted up on the other post and I think this is how he was describing to pack them but there may be a better way. However I think this seems to be the best. I previously had my deeks in rubbermaid tubs and it worked great but you could only fit about 130. the only problem I see with the deadly bags is if the deeks and stakes get wet (rust marks) because these deeks are PACKED in there so I am going to install about 6-8 grommits on the bottom of the bag so any access water can drain out the bottom. I did this with my tubs and overall it worked great, no rust problems. Hope this helps guys!! 

Adam


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is how I do it too!

Thanks for posting up!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the pics! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Whats the ballpark weight on a bag of 300 feeders?

Ya know, for those of us without a wheeler that have to hoof em in.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Heavy! Two guys could grab one side and carry it in easy enough. But snow goose hunting with out a 4 wheeler is just insanity!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Insane in the membrane, insane in the brain!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice rap B rabbit!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I didn't think the weight was bad at all with 300 sillosocks... deadlys are a different story. I think one guy could walk in a bag with ease if needed.

Adam


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

What material is the bag made out of? In some of the pics it looks like that blue tarp material.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That is exactly what they are made of. Boller you must be tuff SOB! Mud and carrying anything into a muddy spring field equals bad news!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

shootem, I used to pack everything in untill last year I bought a wheeler.
No more of that for this man.... I have had to many 6 hour spread set ups than I want to think about. I was just commenting on the weight for the other guys post. I dont think it would be to bad to walk these in if needed. But it would still suck !!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> Insane in the membrane, insane in the brain!


Insane in the membrane (Insane in the brain! )
Insane in the membrane (insane in the Brain! )
Insane in the membrane (crazy insane got no brain! )
Insane in the membrane (insane in the Brain! )

Cypress Hill :lol:

DANG, I can now understand why using socks is the only way to go!


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

i do it the same way you do to! Works great


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Looks like a great set up! I will have to stick to racks though until I get a 4 wheeler one of these years.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting up the pics. That is exactly what I was looking for. It doesn't look like mud and rust from the stakes contacting the bags would be much of an issue since the stakes only contact the very end of the bag in that configuration. I'm guessing the 300 SS in there can't weigh much more than 60 headed DD's.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I won't argue on which method of transport is best;it's a personal preference.However,it seems to me that using the bags you have to take the extra time to pack them in there while using the racks ya just slide them on and your'e done. Same as using the slotted bags,too much time getting them to fit.Plus,ya gotta add in having the stakes rust in an enclosed bag and getting mud on the dekes.Just seems like more work than what it's worth.I will say this,those Deadly bags are much better than the first ones they offered;it sucks to pack headed Deadlys in those.

Alex


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Thats the ticket right there!! Good bye.. conduit racks!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Good idea Adam. Have you had any problems with the SS stakes poking holes into the DD bags?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If you dont get the stake even with the side of the bag you might have an issue. But i have had very few poke through the sides of my bags. Had them for a few years and other then a little dirt they still look great. I did have a couple snaps on the bags break but you can replace them at Walmart for a few bucks.

It really isnt the much more time to put them in the bags then on the rack to be honest. If your decoys are wet when you put them in I would empty them out at the end of the season or after every trip and just let them air since they wont breath out as well.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Insane in the membrane, insane in the brain!
> ...


..the lights are blinking, and I'm thinking, it's all over when I go out drinking!


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

dblkluk said:


> Thats the ticket right there!! Good bye.. conduit racks!!


Amen to that!

I really like the idea of grommeting the bottom of the bags as well.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

i took a rubber maid tub and installed a pcp pipe conduit across one end so the stakes and not touching any bodies and all of the water mud ect drains to the bottom the bodies are also protected by the tub so the support wont get bent seems to work very well for me


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

they look heavy and slower to load. I'll stick with the racks.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey goose grinder-do you have pics of how you are running those tubs?

THANKS


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Ill stick with the racks....still have no idea why people don't like them?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

CuppedAndComitted said:


> Ill stick with the racks....still have no idea why people don't like them?


Good question, I love my racks. Hanging on the wall in the shop off the ground...hangs in the trailer off the ground. Easy to manage, setup, takedown, keeps the bodies clean from dirty stakes, etc....but everyone has their own system so to each their own. The only thing I don't like about the racks is they're harder to keep clean when you're dragging them out in the field on sleds (although a longer rope cured most of that problem).


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

What I did not like about the racks (switched to bags for the spring) is that the stakes poked everything else. I mean if you were digging in the trailer i would turn around and get poked by stakes.....I ripped a coat. My waders got poked and ripped a hole in them, etc. Now if they are in the bags no more getting poked.

But that is just me. They worked just fine carrying in and out of the field. They worked good storing in trailer, etc. But with the bags I will gain more storage in my trailer. Because where I had three carriers....I will stake 5 bags.....now in my carriers were all my silosocks....now I will have two bags of deadly's, two bags of silo socks, one bag of north winds....with room to spare.

One thing I will say about the bags.....I will have to grommet the bottom and after hunting I will have to put out the decoys to dry. That will be one downside.


----------

